# Rubiks cube in bottle



## Parity (Aug 15, 2010)

Since it says "hot to tune your cube" I thought I should post this here.

http://www.impossibottle.co.uk/things.html

So exactly how do you put objects in bottles. I dearly want to do this with a cube. I googled for about 30 minutes and I couldn't find it.


----------



## Parity (Aug 15, 2010)

I found this place for the cube but it doesn't say how to get the core in.

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-an-Impossible-Bottle


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 15, 2010)

Well you would just take a DIY cube and assemble it in the bottle.


As for deck of playing cards you collapse the carton flat and open it in the bottle.


----------



## Parity (Aug 15, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Well you would just take a DIY cube and assemble it in the bottle.
> 
> 
> As for deck of playing cards you collapse the carton flat and open it in the bottle.



Screwing the screws and holding the springs and core would be HARD AS HELL. Ha.


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 15, 2010)

Exactly. That's where the $$$ is.


----------



## xbrandationx (Aug 15, 2010)

Heres some pics I found


Spoiler


----------



## Parity (Aug 15, 2010)

It is so crazy.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 15, 2010)

Parity said:


> WeIsPrius said:
> 
> 
> > Well you would just take a DIY cube and assemble it in the bottle.
> ...



Put a ES 4x4 in a bottle. I dare you.


----------



## Parity (Aug 15, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > WeIsPrius said:
> ...



Or maru 4x4.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Marus. I just know that my ES is sitting partially assembled, taunting me.


----------



## Enter (Aug 15, 2010)

[youtube]svFiFwZdS-c&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## PeterNewton (Aug 15, 2010)

lets see a v-cube 7 in a conical flask.
in all seriousness, this stuff is amazing. where can i buy them??


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 15, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> lets see a v-cube 7 in a conical flask.
> in all seriousness, this stuff is amazing. where can i buy them??



Or an 11x11. Or a 12x12. Or a petaminx.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Well you would just take a DIY cube and assemble it in the bottle.
> 
> 
> As for deck of playing cards you collapse the carton flat and open it in the bottle.



Yep, this is the general idea. Anything that looks too big has been deflated, taken apart, unknotted, and/or folded somehow - and then reassembled inside the bottle. Similar to making ships in the bottle, you will want some long tools and a ton of dexterity and patience.

I want to make a 5x5 in a bottle sometime. That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd like to see a Rubik's cube in a Klein bottle.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 15, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I'd like to see a Rubik's cube in a Klein bottle.


A Klein bottle exists somewhere in the world. So does a Rubik's Cube (right next to me, in fact)...so there's your Rubik's Cube in a Klein bottle


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 15, 2010)

I've discovered the secret!



Spoiler



Peel the stickers off.


----------



## shelley (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a Rubik's cube in an applesauce jar (we used to make them for tournament prizes). The mouth of the jar is big enough so that the core without the pieces will fit through. A narrow necked bottle looks a lot harder.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see a Rubik's cube in a Klein bottle.
> ...



:fp I've heard something like this more than once, and the truth is, if you make a physical copy of the 3D immersion of the Klein bottle, it's pretty clear when something is "inside" it or not, even though the inside and outside surfaces are continuous.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...


Yeah, I understand that with a 3D representation there is what we would call 'inside' and 'outside.'


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 15, 2010)

damoney said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > I've discovered the secret!
> ...



When will this "fail" meme go away?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 29, 2010)

Parity said:


> Screwing the screws and holding the springs and core would be HARD AS HELL. Ha.



Meffert's assembly cube doesn't have screws or springs, the centers are just pushed onto the core (unless they changed something since I bought mine years ago).


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 29, 2010)

Since you aren't turning the cube while it's in the bottle, you could just glue the centers onto the core.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Since you aren't turning the cube while it's in the bottle, you could just glue the centers onto the core.



Taken from OP link.


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've put a deck of cards in a winebottle. It took way too long xD


----------



## Logan (Aug 30, 2010)

I got my white old type a into a jar once. Sucked like a B****. The core wasn't as hard as it seems. Its the last pieces that suck. I took some pics (idk where I saved them). It was all good until I scrambled it inside the bottle...


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 30, 2010)

Logan said:


> I got my white old type a into a jar once. Sucked like a B****. The core wasn't as hard as it seems. Its the last pieces that suck. I took some pics (idk where I saved them). It was all good until I scrambled it inside the bottle...



Sounds like fun! I put a mini Maru 3x3 in a wine bottle. Now i can't get it out. :fp Trying to find pictures.


----------

